# Current Gear



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

You can view my equipment list in my signature. I am currently building a house with a home theater and will start documenting that with pictures. I am adding a front projection with an electric screen. I will save the rest for a surprise as I am excited about it.


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Updated.
Main Theater Room

Denon AVR-5805 MkII Receiver
Panasonic PT-AE2000U Projector 1080P
Da-Lite Tensioned Contour Electrol Screen, High Contrast Cinema Perforated
Sony LCD HDTV 720P 
B&W 604 S2 Main Towers
Kef Reference 204 Center Speaker
B&W 601 S2 surround Speaker
Kef Ci200.2QT Rear Surround Speaker
Velodyne F-1500 Subwoofer
Sony ES 400 DVD changer DVP-CX777ES
Sony 400 Disk DVD/CD/SACD Changer DVP-CX985V
Toshiba HD-DVD HD-A30
Sony XBox 360 Premium
Panamax Power Conditioner
Monster Cable power conditioner
Monster Cable wiring
Harmony 890 Remote
Cox Cable Motorola HD receiver and DVR
Rotel SI-1230 12 Channel Amp

Upstairs Living Room (run from above equipment)

Sony Bravia 42" LCD HDTV 720P
Ceiling speakers (cheap 8" Pair)
Pioneer DVD Player DV-414 
Harmony 1000 Remote

Bedroom (run from above equipment)
TV coming soon
Cheap 6" ceiling speakers

Outside Deck (run from above equipment)
Speakers coming soon


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Very nice setup! If you dont mind me asking what do you use the sony lcd for in the theater?


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

I use the LCD to watch most of TV and XBox time. I only fire up the projector for Movies some XBox time.


----------

